# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Swords By Anthony DiCristofano (pic intensive)

## JohnD

Hi Y'all :Smilie: 

Sorry again that I've been away for a bit as I've been extremely busy lately trying to get some work done before I take a vacation.

Anyway, I was at the Chicago show on the 17th-18th with Rick Barrett, Shane Allee (I hope I spelled that right) and met up with a bunch of other cool guys that I haven't seen in a while. Bill Rannow, Doug Blume & Fred, Bob Benson, Mosses Baccerra and so on. (Sorry I didn't get to take some pictures of them as I was pressed for time). 

Then Rick introduced me to Anthony DiCristofano. Very cool and talented guy. Very down to earth and knowledgeable about his stuff :Smilie:  After asking permission to study the swords on his table, my eyes just light up thinking wow, this guy is really good  :drool:  

So, after meeting Anthony we had dinner with him and talked about swords the first night and the next day. I bug the crap out of him until he let me have a couple of his swords with me to polish. I didn't get the ones that he's already finished as I was looking for an unfinished blade from him that I can work on. Anyway, I didn't let off till I ended up with 3 newly made blades from him that Id be polishing sometime soon (I hope). 

Enough yakkin for me, here are some crappy pics that I took of some blades he had on his table. Sorry y'all, I'm still messing with my new camera.  

 


1000 layer tanto made of Grandpa Meier steel (the bottom one).
 
 

I got a few more pics that I'll post on my website later on. I've just been really busy to take care of my site so for now; this is all I have to share. Sorry again for the crappy shots but I hope y'all like em :Smilie:

----------

